# Keep getting ride cancelations because millenial girls dont find me attractive enough to drive them!



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

I admit I am no george clooney I am a 340 pounds and I cant get any fares, shallow millennial keep canceling on me when they see my faceshot! Even the guys! I am gonna go bankrupt because I am too ugly to drive?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Do something else before you go bankrupt


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> I admit I am no george clooney I am a 340 pounds and I cant get any fares, shallow millennial keep canceling on me when they see my faceshot! Even the guys! I am gonna go bankrupt because I am too ugly to drive?


Photo shop your picture.


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll let you use my picture for a 50% cut of your fares.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

LGC said:


> I'll let you use my picture for a 50% cut of your fares.


can I **** your GF too? if so we got a deal!


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

jRockstan said:


> can I &%[email protected]!* your GF too? if so we got a deal!


Even if I said yes.......I don't think you're fit enough to catch her once she sees you and starts running.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

LGC said:


> Even if I said yes.......I don't think you're fit enough to catch her once she sees you and starts running.


what I lack in physical agility I make up for with my lasso skills


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hope they're pool cancels. You get $2 per rider cancel. In which case, get an even uglier picture. 
How do you even know it's because of the picture? Many cancels are because of an incorrect pickup address


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

You know how I know. Its too many cancellations from 98% girls and 60% guys

4 out of 6 rides cancels

its nonstop, millennial girls are starting to treat uber drivers like tinder I keep getting swiped left for another hot driver


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> You know how I know. Its too many cancellations from 98% girls and 60% guys
> 
> 4 out of 6 rides cancels
> 
> its nonstop, millennial girls are starting to treat uber drivers like tinder I keep getting swiped left for another hot driver


Except you will get the next ping and the next one and so on.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

what u mean by that?


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Are you working primarily around a college and/or later at night? Maybe you need to try another neighborhood or different hours. People in business suits going to restaurants, hotels, and airports don't play that Uber roulette BS that college kids do.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Dude, change your screenshot (it's easy) if you think that's the problem.

With women, I would venture to guess that by in large it's not about how good the driver looks but more about how creepy or scary the driver looks.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

madUber74 said:


> Are you working primarily around a college and/or later at night? Maybe you need to try another neighborhood or different hours. People in business suits going to restaurants, hotels, and airports don't play that Uber roulette BS that college kids do.


Yes but thats all thats around me, the suburbs are dead, I'd be even getting less rides.. people in suits aren't taking X



RightTurnClyde said:


> Dude, change your screenshot (it's easy) if you think that's the problem.
> 
> With women, I would venture to guess that by in large it's not about how good the driver looks but more how creepy or scary the driver looks.


Change my picture to what, exactly? I wish I could just use my car but uber said they would terminate me. I would get more rides if I used the chimp in your avatar as my photo


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

I smell a troll, but I'll bite.

Take the best picture you can, spruce it up a little in photoshop or whatever. I don't really think it's looks, like someone else said maybe the "creeper" factor.....all the news lately hasn't helped.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I think if you really wanna have some fun towards the end, you can put a pic of travis up.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> what I lack in physical agility I make up for with my lasso skills


You've won the internet for the week. Thanks for playing everyone else but this guy won.

To your post about all you can do is try and change it for an older one. Not sure what the process is for changing the photo for Uber.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Dude, change your screenshot (it's easy) if you think that's the problem.
> 
> With women, I would venture to guess that by in large it's not about how good the driver looks but more how creepy or scary the driver looks.


Make your screenshot the RightTurnClyde Orangutan.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

You can change your own pic on Uber.

My face shot on Lyft is terrible... It was cold out the day it was taken. My nose is all red and my facial hair was all outta control that day too... I just contacted them yesterday about sending a new one.

I still get riders tho... Probably because of the car.


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lyft will change your pic, just takes a day or so for them to approve it.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Look on the bright side, it greatly helped your acceptance rate.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Maybe you look like a Kalamazoo driver


----------



## timothyj (Feb 15, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> I admit I am no george clooney I am a 340 pounds and I cant get any fares, shallow millennial keep canceling on me when they see my faceshot! Even the guys! I am gonna go bankrupt because I am too ugly to drive?


Screw those people, a person with morals or integrity shouldn't care.

I struggled with weight loss for awhile, still taking off the pounds, I was 280 at point, now about 200.

Biggest thing that worked for me I read nowhere on the ****ing internet. Maybe this will help you because it helped me.

STart by remembering a time you were skinny, and then think about what your favorite music was then. Mine personally was blink 182 and sum 41, good charlotte, thats your motivation music. it brought memories of me being skinny while I worked out.

Second off, **** the gym and **** complicated diets and **** cooking. I can NOT cook and I HATE the gym. So what did I do?

Food:

Oatmeal packets, water, microwave, good to go.

Go to supermarket and buy pre cooked rotiserrie chicken from the deli, shredded preferably. Eat that shit with hot sauce. warm it up or eat it cold. Should be like 5 bucks.

Skim Milk or water, that is all you drink. Increase water consumption 2x as much as you are now.

GO buy cans of green beans or peas. microwave them *****es.

Thats it, only eat when you start getting nauseous. Tell yourself to fast for 2 days at a time. Eat twice a day, small portions of chicken and oatmeal. once you get a week into this it is easy.

When I don't eat, I get headaches, chug the skim milk and take advil.

FOr the workout, you need to just sweat for 30 minutes a day. So start with 100 jumping jacks, 20 situps, 5 knee pushups, repeat for thirty minutes, add in some high knees, wall sits, jogging in place. DO this every morning in your bedroom before you shower to your motivation music. turn off the tv. Dont take breaks just keep your bodyy moving, jumping jacks and high knees are my default, the pushups wil make you sweat the most.

Lastly, every time you see a smoking hot chick you wish you could bang, say out loud to yourself, tomorrow i am going to continue my workout and I am going to work harder. I love the pain of feeling nauseous because that pain is better then the social anxiety i feel from being fat. LITERALLY SAY IT OUT LOUD AND REPEAT IT.

Just my two cents. Hope it helps, the complicated wieght loss diets and scales and all the hoopla never worked for me, this did, maybe it'll work for you.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

You need to go to the gym, girls love guys with muscles . Ask any girl what they Think About Henry Cavil

Or you could just put his picture if you want college girls to accept your ride


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

timothyj said:


> Screw those people, a person with morals or integrity shouldn't care.
> 
> I struggled with weight loss for awhile, still taking off the pounds, I was 280 at point, now about 200.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the advice, I was about 200 pounds 10 years ago, then I found out women out here take money for sex and it's been downhill from there. I do plan to start working out just because I can hardly walk now and I will be taking your advice, I do agree with the music portion.



Istvan said:


> You need to go to the gym, girls love guys with muscles . Ask any girl what they Think About Henry Cavil
> 
> Or you could just put his picture if you want college girls to accept your ride


I'd get reported and terminated instantly. But couldnt I just tell UBER I identify as an attractive man? In this whole LBGT world we live in, I should be able to identify as someone n


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LGC said:


> I'll let you use my picture for a 50% cut of your fares.


Now this post should be on the thread "is there any other business I could do while Ubering?". I almost feel like singing that song "If you're ugly and you know it clap your hands". Mötley Crüe has that song "She's Got the Looks That Kill". If the picture is what you think is killing your business, then just post something else.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Dude, change your screenshot (it's easy) if you think that's the problem.
> 
> With women, I would venture to guess that by in large it's not about how good the driver looks but more about how creepy or scary the driver looks.


Is he using a prison mug shot picture ?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

If you have a beard, perhsps shave it off or at least trim it. I realize some gals love beards, but maybe not on strangers so much?


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Come to new orleans. We embrace ugly.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

I feel like someone should just give you a big hug and remind you not to validate yourself through other people.. Especially Millenial college girl uber pax! You're sexy and you know it.


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

Show us a pic of your face and let us give you some advice.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

phuseche said:


> Show us a pic of your face and let us give you some advice.


Thats exactly what i was going to say.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I'll post his profile pic:


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

That is just all types of sexy


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

jRockstan said:


> You know how I know. Its too many cancellations from 98% girls and 60% guys
> 
> 4 out of 6 rides cancels


Proof that Ubermath is contagious; likely method of transmission is the installation and activation of the driver app.


----------



## fitmommyof4 (Jun 23, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> I admit I am no george clooney I am a 340 pounds and I cant get any fares, shallow millennial keep canceling on me when they see my faceshot! Even the guys! I am gonna go bankrupt because I am too ugly to drive?


I'm sorry bunch of jerks.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> I admit I am no george clooney I am a 340 pounds and I cant get any fares, shallow millennial keep canceling on me when they see my faceshot! Even the guys! I am gonna go bankrupt because I am too ugly to drive?


Maybe consider having a professional or amateur photographer take a new photo for you. Send it to me if you want me to do a little photoshop touchup.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> I admit I am no george clooney I am a 340 pounds and I cant get any fares, shallow millennial keep canceling on me when they see my faceshot! Even the guys! I am gonna go bankrupt because I am too ugly to drive?


I think you you got bigger problems than high cancellation rate. What is your driver rating?


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Trust me It's not your picture, I probably have one of the worst pics ever. The first night I drove, Didn't realize I needed a picture so I went behind a somewhat dark alley and took one with my cars rear view mirror, I was unshaven with a mustache and the pic makes me look bloated and not too friendly looking, but still more guys cancel on me than girls (guess they want to snag a female driver) I always think to myself when I get a ping from a female that "ohhh, they will probably cancel me" but it rarely ever happens and these are girls from affluent neighborhoods like Beverly Hills and Pacific Palisades. Even I think it's kinda strange they don't cancel. I would probably cancel on myself, lol.

I would think more girls would like an overweight guy to pick them up because they likely wouldn't try to hit on them, confidence issues. I was overweight in high school and it really brought down my confidence when girls I asked out would turn me down, to the point that I wouldn't even try anymore for fear of rejection. Going to the gym helped me though, if a lazy arse like me can do it then so can you.

Saucy05 may be right, what's your driver rating?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

LGC said:


> Even if I said yes.......I don't think you're fit enough to catch her once she sees you and starts running.


 lol roasted!!



jRockstan said:


> what I lack in physical agility I make up for with my lasso skills


 And the clever rebuttal! lol you guys killin it



RightTurnClyde said:


> more about how creepy or scary the driver looks.


 YEP!!

So let me weigh in here..(damn bad pun)

Yeah it definitely could be how creepy and/or how attractive your picture is. Especially for the super hot girls (god bless them) they really don't like creepy looking dudes. Of course women are infinitely complex so it really doesn't matter for some but a lot will cancel if the driver looks sketchy.

Odds go up incrementally with lesser number of girls riding.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> lol roasted!!
> 
> And the clever rebuttal! lol you guys killin it
> 
> ...


I once met the ugliest man alive.
Long ago.
Greasy long hair.
Pockmarked face with acne.
Wasn't thin,wasn't fat.average height,average build.
A Cherokee guy in his late 20,s.
Wore old jeans,t shirt,unbuttoned flannel shirt hanging nearly to his knees.

Women would flock to him.
Gather around in large groups.
He spoke English like poetry.
Almost musical.
Absolute control of his voice,pitch,intonation.
Guy could read the newspaper aloud and women would gather.

Ugliest looking man I ever saw.


----------



## eberglar (Jun 29, 2016)

LGC said:


> Even if I said yes.......I don't think you're fit enough to catch her once she sees you and starts running.


And he has to split her maintenance costs with you.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> I admit I am no george clooney I am a 340 pounds and I cant get any fares, shallow millennial keep canceling on me when they see my faceshot! Even the guys! I am gonna go bankrupt because I am too ugly to drive?


Lol.How do you know it's because of your face? Don't be so hard on yourself.There could be many reasons for cancellations


----------



## OnTheLoose (Jul 10, 2016)

jRockstan said:


> what I lack in physical agility I make up for with my lasso skills


Lmao


----------



## OnTheLoose (Jul 10, 2016)

I get a lot of instant cancels too. I suspect it's because they see a female Asian driver and think I'm going to Tokyo Drift their asses right into a boba shop or something. I'm actually a great driver.


----------



## eberglar (Jun 29, 2016)

OnTheLoose said:


> I get a lot of instant cancels too. I suspect it's because they see a female Asian driver and think I'm going to Tokyo Drift their asses right into a boba shop or something. I'm actually a great driver.


That actually sounds like fun. I'd give you five stars and let you know that if I had any cash on me you'd get a nice tip.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Take a pic with a cat. Girls love cats.


----------



## Harold Busby (Jul 22, 2016)

Well that's the matter. But still, if the rider is a good ride then why not this can be.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> Yes but thats all thats around me, the suburbs are dead, I'd be even getting less rides.. people in suits aren't taking X
> 
> Change my picture to what, exactly? I wish I could just use my car but uber said they would terminate me. I would get more rides if I used the chimp in your avatar as my photo


I hate to say it brother but you may need to find a new gig, or start working out watching what you eat.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Picture can be retaken, edited, etc... Think of a driver named Mohammed who gets more cancellations and he can't do a diddly squat about it!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

[QUOTE="jRockstan, post: 999789, member: I admit I am no george clooney I am a 340 pounds and I cant get any fares, shallow millennial keep canceling on me when they see my faceshot! Even the guys! I am gonna go bankrupt because I am too ugly to drive?[/QUOTE]

Could it be the car???

In an XL van or Suburban on Select or SUV nobody could care less....in a Versa or Fit they might


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes he can!!!

On Lyft, write in and ask for "Moe" or "Mark", say riders doubt your city knowledge and ask racial questions and stuff

On Uber,it is a menu option now...."nickname". They respond in like 15 mins too.



Bill Collector said:


> Picture can be retaken, edited, etc... Think of a driver named Mohammed who gets more cancellations and he can't do a diddly squat about it!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

If you had a dollar for every girl that didn't find you attractive.... you'd be attractive.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OnTheLoose said:


> I get a lot of instant cancels too. I suspect it's because they see a female Asian driver and think I'm going to Tokyo Drift their asses right into a boba shop or something. I'm actually a great driver.


Yup yup, they really oughtta be watching for the Eastern Euro dude in a bimmer instead... Once my tires get kinda low, I'll drift every turn

But guess what? A simple one letter name change fixed all that


----------

